# αναγκαστικό δίκαιο = jus cogens, peremptory norms, mandatory law, coercive law



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

*jus cogens* [Latin: *coercive law*] A rule or principle in international law that is so fundamental that it binds all states and does not allow any exceptions. Such rules (sometimes called *peremptory norms*) will only amount to _jus cogens_ rules if they are recognized as such by the international community as a whole. A treaty that conflicts with an existing _jus cogens_ rule is void, and if a new _jus cogens_ rule emerges, any existing treaty that conflicts with it automatically becomes void. States cannot create regional customary international law that contradicts _jus cogens_ rules. Most authorities agree that the laws prohibiting slavery, genocide, piracy, and acts of aggression or illegal use of force are _jus cogens_ laws. Some suggest that certain human rights provisions (e.g. those prohibiting racial discrimination) also come under the category of _jus cogens_. 
_Oxford Dictionary of Law_ (5th ed, 2003)

A *peremptory norm* (also called *jus cogens* or *ius cogens*, pron.: /ˌdʒʌs ˈkoʊdʒɛnz/ or /ˌjʌs/; Latin for "*compelling law*") is a fundamental principle of international law which is accepted by the international community of states as a norm from which no derogation is ever permitted.
There is no clear agreement regarding precisely which norms are _jus cogens_ nor how a norm reaches that status, but it is generally accepted that _jus cogens_ includes the prohibition of genocide, maritime piracy, slaving in general (to include slavery as well as the slave trade), torture, and wars of aggression and territorial aggrandizement.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peremptory_norm

Οι εξηγήσεις του υπουργού Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης Αντώνη Μανιτάκη για το _mandatory law_ (τα έντονα, δικά μου):

«Είναι μια ρήτρα πάγια, που υπάρχει σε όλες τις διεθνείς συμβάσεις εδώ και δεκαετίες, σε κάθε είδους σύμβαση ιδιωτικού δικαίου, σε ιδιωτικές οικονομικές συμβάσεις για όλα τα κράτη. Η σύμβαση αυτή στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ήταν μεταξύ του ελληνικού δημοσίου, της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος και του Ελληνικού Ταμείου Χρηματοπιστωτικής Σταθερότητας. Η ρήτρα είναι πάγια και λέει ότι το ελληνικό δημόσιο παραιτείται αμετάκλητα από κάθε δικαίωμα ασυλίας που έχει σχέση με τα περιουσιακά του στοιχεία. Δεν αφορά παραίτηση εθνικής κυριαρχίας και κυριαρχικών δικαιωμάτων. Παραίτηση εθνικής κυριαρχίας και κυριαρχικών δικαιωμάτων είναι ανέφικτη, απραγματοποίητη, αδιανόητη να γίνει με οποιαδήποτε σύμβαση ιδιωτικού δικαίου», είπε ο κ. Μανιτάκης. Εξήγησε λοιπόν ότι η υπογραφείσα σύμβαση «αφορά τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία του δημοσίου. Η περιουσία του δημοσίου είναι δύο ειδών: Η ιδιωτική περιουσία του δημοσίου και η δημόσια περιουσία του δημοσίου. Εδώ πρόκειται για παραίτηση από την ιδιωτική περιουσία του δημοσίου και δεν πρόκειται για παραίτηση από τη δημόσια περιουσία. Αυτή, άλλωστε, εξαιρείται ρητά από την ίδια τη ρήτρα, που λέει ότι *δεν υπάγεται σε αυτό τον περιορισμό ό,τι απαγορεύεται από διατάξεις του αναγκαστικού δικαίου. Είναι το λεγόμενο «Mandatory law». Είναι κλασική έκφραση. Άρα, δεν αφορά τα πολιτιστικά αγαθά, δεν αφορά ό,τι ανάγεται στα δημόσια κτίρια, δεν αφορά ό,τι αποτελεί δημόσια περιουσία. Το τι είναι δημόσια περιουσία ορίζεται από το Ελληνικό Δίκαιο κατά τη στιγμή της εκτέλεσης*».
http://www.inews.gr/253/to-mantato-rilo.htm (εδώ διορθωμένο)


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 11, 2013)

Οι "εξηγήσεις" του Α. Μανιτάκη που παρατίθενται από το περιβόητο διαστημικό δημοσίευμα προκαλούν σύγχυση. Δεν επεξηγούν την έννοια του αναγκαστικού δικαίου, αλλά ρήτρα παραίτησης του ελληνικού Δημοσίου από προνόμια ετεροδικίας και άλλα... Ας μην πάρουμε κι άλλους στο λαιμό μας! ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

Αντιθέτως. Το έβαλα εδώ για να _προκαλέσω_ διευκρινίσεις. (Είμαι ένας κοινός προβοκάτορας.)


----------

